# Let's hear it for Buck knives



## Jayrod (Nov 1, 2004)

I found the following on the Buck Knives Webpage, www.buckknives.com  In this day and age it is rare to find not just a man, but a company that will take a stand on their beliefs and aren't afraid to let the world know what they are.  I think I'll get another Buck Knife  

Message from Al Buck
(In memorium, 1910 - 1991) (As written in 1976)

If you are a new Buck knife owner, "welcome aboard." You are now part of a very large family. Although we're talking about a few million people, we still like to think of each one of our users as a member of the Buck Knives Family and take a personal interest in the product that was bought. With normal use, you should never have to buy another.

Now that you are family, you might like to know a little more about our organization. The fantastic growth of Buck Knives was no accident. From the beginning, management determined to make God the Senior Partner. In a crisis, the problem was turned over to Him, and He hasn't failed to help us with the answer. Each product must reflect the integrity of management, including our Senior Partner. If sometimes we fail on our end, because we are human, we find it imperative to do our utmost to make it right. Of course, to us, besides being Senior Partner, He is our Heavenly Father also; and it's a great blessing to us to have this security in these troubled times. If any of you are troubled or perplexed and looking for answers, may we invite you to look to Him, for God loves you. 

"For God so loved the world that he gave His only begotten son; that whoever believeth in Him should not perish, but have everlasting life." John: 3:16 



Al Buck

Jayrod


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 2, 2004)

I just read an article about them in Christian Sportsman Mag!

Very nice!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Nov 2, 2004)

The Hunt Brothers Pizza company does this too   They're the company that started all of those 'Buffet Style Pizza' franchises,the one you pay the same price whether you get one topping or all toppings. This is their mission statement:

To Honor God In All We Do,
To Be A Blessing To People,
To Pursue Excellence,
To Grow Profitably

And in that order!    Very cool... you can check them out at www.buffetstylepizza.com

Love and blessings,
Kerri


----------



## leo (Nov 2, 2004)

*They are a Southern California company*

located in San Diego county, El Cajon if I remember correctly  

They have always had a fine reputation locally and a long time ago you got a tour of their facilities if you visited the shop.  

I have owned a couple of their knives, and I think their quality is very good

leo


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 2, 2004)

Great Knives, Great Pizza, a Great Father... Does it get any better??? :


----------



## PWalls (Nov 2, 2004)

I have had a buck knife ever since I was 12. Love the knife and will buy another.

Wonderful to see a company put God first and then to openly declare that as part of their mission statement.


----------



## Goose (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah for Buck knives!!!

 
 

Goose


----------

